# dash cam and warranty



## IlyaL (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello,
I have bought new BMW X3 from dealer one month ago. And yes, I am happy with that 
I would like to install third-party dash cam into it. I don't plan to do it myself, but would prefer to use any recommended service organization.
So, to install this device, it will be required to remove internal edging in the car, and connect electric cable to car's electric system.
I've asked my dealer if they can do it, but they don't install any third-party parts for liability reasons.
Questions are:
1. Is it possible to install dash cam without losing warranty?
2. Is it possible, that some dealer will be able to install third-party device? For example, I've installed dash cam to Volvo few years ago at dealership, but it wasn't in U.S.
3. Can somebody recommend service near Irvine, CA? 

Thank you!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Your warranty is not a global protection of your car, it applies to every system. So if you install a dash cam the dealer could not fix something related to the electrical system but they could not deny a warranty issues on the engine. Basically they would have to proof the dash cam caused the issue and it wasn't a manufacturing defect.

I would guess some dealers will do the install but you could also probably do it yourself or go to a good aftermarket shop and have it done cheaper than the dealership. You can try http://m***********/ as an option.


----------



## qiu (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm also planning to install a dash cam, instead of asking dealer or third-party, I'll do it myself. Try to get the power from rain sensor and add a wire as shown in the pic***12290;


----------



## skrelnik (Sep 15, 2014)

There's essential two options.

1) OEM functions - Bimmertec - cost will be about $600-$700 plus install. http://www.bimmer-tech.net/

2) EBay - get a trunk handle camera and a tablet. Cost will be $50 plus install.

OEM vs Ghetto - you make the call.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Phone app*

Acknowledge the ghetto comment. But, my 328d is leased so I wanted to see what I could do without actually modifying the car.

So I ended up installing the CamOnRoad app. It's free, and has all I need in a dashcam. Free cloud storage if you want it, has nav function, etc. You can set the % of storage it will use, and it loops over once it fills that up.

Got a nice suction mount for the windshield, and the phone uses a magnetic mount on the other end. So it's a simple matter of sticking the phone to the mount and launching the app.


----------

